# Boiled Peanuts



## zippy12 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Or in this case, four thousand words.


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 15, 2020)

thanks Cowboy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2020)

They look interesting. Raw Peanuts is not an item I've ever seen in NJ or PA. I'll have to look online. You can get Lion Meat, Raw Peanuts should be easy...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2020)

They look good. I love boiled peanuts.  Anytime I’ve been in GA or AL I’ve gobbled them up from roadside stands.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 15, 2020)

Best thread in a long Time


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 15, 2020)

Nicely done Zip, what book did you get the recipe from


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 15, 2020)

Boy o boy looks phenomenal


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2020)

Man its been a long time since ive had boiled peanuts! Yum!


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 15, 2020)

Love boiled peanuts!! I can eat a ton of them which is why I don’t make them a lot.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

What else can I say but ....aw nuts! They sure are good!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2020)

I have never had boiled peanuts, even when I lived in the South. Time for some research. Yours look great Zippy!


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Nicely done Zip, what book did you get the recipe from


Recipe???

Here is a "recipe".
Soak nuts in super salty water overnight than the next day do not rinse.

1-  Add Salt.
2- Add Water.
3- Add some Old Bay or Shrimp Boil to taste if you like them spiced.


Boil water, add salt and spices to taste, add nuts stir boil 1 hour up to 24 hours or until they are done the way you like them.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dumb question from California boy...who's never heard of these things...can I just boil shelled peanuts from Costco in the salt water and get the same thing?  Shelling peanuts is hard enough...when they're soggy I can only imagine the next order of magnitude.


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 16, 2020)

Use green peanuts freshly harvested and not dried


----------



## Hungariantom (Nov 16, 2020)

Love me some boiled peanuts!  My wife's uncle here in South Carolina grows peanuts and at the right time we'll go pull up about a 20 foot row, pick them off the plants, clean em, then boil.  We freeze them in quart bags and then just reheat (maybe add a little more salt)  and eat. We get enough that we are eating them through the winter.


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Dumb question from California boy...who's never heard of these things...can I just boil shelled peanuts from Costco in the salt water and get the same thing?  Shelling peanuts is hard enough...when they're soggy I can only imagine the next order of magnitude.


No fresh green nuts, they grow a lot of them in the Norcal Sac. valley all the way up to Alturas also Mexican and Asian stores carry them like Ranch99 when they are in season. After they are boiled the shell comes off with a light squeeze, its super, super easy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great zippy but I'm not a fan of boiled peanuts.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> They look good. I love boiled peanuts.  Anytime I’ve been in GA or AL I’ve gobbled them up from roadside stands.


Shoot yeah. Heck even the convenience stores down here will have them.
Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Dumb question from California boy...who's never heard of these things...can I just boil shelled peanuts from Costco in the salt water and get the same thing?  Shelling peanuts is hard enough...when they're soggy I can only imagine the next order of magnitude.


When I was doing the research mentioned above I learned that you can use the salted, roasted nuts in the shell, but they take a lot longer to cook and you do not get the same taste and texture result as using green peanuts. The boiled peanut experts say green peanuts are the first preference. Raw the second. And roasted nuts in the shell if nothing else is available.

I lived in the South for 11 years, four while still at home. Saw boiled peanut sellers quite often but my parents said the nastiest things about them. Consequently, I've never tried them. Now I'm curious since I love salty snacks.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2020)

I love boil pnuts, The cajun i like.

You can get them hot just about in all the fast/food/gas stations down here and buy the peanutpatch cans in the stores. Winn Dixie has them on sale at times for $1 can.

When we lived in Savannah i would buy green peanuts in the sack and boil myself.


----------

